# *other* Christmas crafts



## Tabitha (Oct 28, 2007)

What else do you all make for Christmas?

Last year for the shoP I did:

cake in a cups
green candy canes w/ the grinch poems attached
gingerbread men w/ poems attached
snowmen soup

They all sold very well as token gifts or gag gifts.


Grinch poem to attach to green candy canes:
When the Grinch discovered,
There was no way, 
to keep Christmas coming, 
On Christmas day,
He devised a new plan...
Though not quite as mean,
He licked all the candy canes,
Till’ he turned them all green.

Snowman Soup
1 pack hot cocoa, 1 zippie of marshmellow, 1 Hershey's kiss, 1 peppermint stick all in a Holiday mug tied w/ this poem:

When it's so cold that
you holler and whoop,
It's time to bring out
the Snowman Soup!

Pour the packet in a mug.
Add the snowballs too.
And throw in the kisses
from the snowman to you.

Now fill with hot water
and use the cane to stir it.
Sip slowly and soon you'll
feel the warm winter spirit!

craftsayings.com has lots of silly little poems and ideas.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 28, 2007)

I like to melt chocolate chips, and coat a plastic spoon in it, and let cool.  Wrap in saran wrap for sweet coffee, or extra chocolate hot chocolate.  I also do whipped cream with crushed up candy canes in it, we like to dip cookies in it on a winter night.  Or top hot chocolate with it, for a little minty kick!!!! MMMMMM


----------

